
Show HN: RemindMe, a reminder bot on Messenger - donmatito
http://remindme.tech
======
donmatito
Hi HN, I'm the maker of RemindMe. I made this bot because I used to spend a
lot of time adding reminders on calendars.

Check it out if, like me, you don't want to clutter your brain with little
tasks to remember.

Looking forward your feedbacks!

